# "Rod" bacteria?



## christieanne (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on Rod bacteria? Took my mini schnoodle to the vet today for vomiting and blood-tinged diarrhea and doc looked at fecal smear, said there was an elevated count of Rod bacteria and gave her a shot of Tylan and some Tylosin capsules to be taken for 10 days. I also have another dog in the home and I am not sure how to prevent him from getting this! The vet's office is now closed so I hope to get some answers over the weekend.


----------



## Mariane (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't know how catchy this is, but you can always keep them separated. Different rooms, different food bowls and no sniffing at each other faeces. 
If this sound infeasible where you are you could consider asking a friend to look after your healthy dog until your vet gives you further instructions. 

Mariane


----------



## jasminesmom (Oct 4, 2009)

I agree. I would keep them seperated. Google rod bacteria-it does not sound good.


----------



## leebeebry (Jul 10, 2010)

All creatures large and small have bacteria in their stool (so do we!) of both Rods and Spheres. An elevated Rod count just means your dog has a bacterial infection. I agree to keep them separated until at least halfway thru the meds since he put him on anti-bacterial drugs. As long as your other dog isn't mouthing any part of your sick dog, it should be fine. It's no different than when we get the "24 hour bug" which is typically a bacterial issue. Since he's medicated, you shouldn't have any more problems.


----------

